# social phobics annoymous



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com/

Does anyone do the telephone support groups? I went to a couple a couple years ago when i was 16. And I just remembered it and looked it up again. I'm planning on calling in tomorrow. Back then i could only listen, I'm hopeing this time I'll be able to actually say something.


----------

